# First Grow!!! need alot of advice!



## lilbudd (May 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm really new to growing, so i'm going to need alot of help these next few months. Alright, so heres the setup ... I have two plants (no idea what gender) which i got the seeds from my friend. they both have sprouted and are about an 1inch and a half tall. The stems are kind of skinny and the one is sorta red. other than that they are beautiful gals. The soil i used is miracle grow potting soil. its the onli stuff i had. Also there are a couple bigggg trees around the grow area, shading it alittle during the day. but for the most part its direct sunlight.

If im doing nething stupid or if there is something wrong with this setup, please tell me. Im a huge noob at this

Ill get pictures on in about a week.


----------



## MJ20 (May 1, 2007)

Everything seems to be in order.Once the big trees aren't totally blocking out direct sunlight during the light periods than you'll be ok  watch out for pests and such..I assume they're in a pot


----------



## CanibalLector420 (May 1, 2007)

sounds alot like my plants good luck on your grow i hope their females!


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

lilbudd said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm really new to growing, so i'm going to need alot of help these next few months. Alright, so heres the setup ... I have two plants (no idea what gender) which i got the seeds from my friend. they both have sprouted and are about an 1inch and a half tall. The stems are kind of skinny and the one is sorta red. other than that they are beautiful gals. The soil i used is miracle grow potting soil. its the onli stuff i had. Also there are a couple bigggg trees around the grow area, shading it alittle during the day. but for the most part its direct sunlight.
> 
> If im doing nething stupid or if there is something wrong with this setup, please tell me. Im a huge noob at this
> 
> Ill get pictures on in about a week.


 
sounds good to me you wont be tellin the gender for a while lol and the reason for the red stem might be that the plant got cold is it redish purple if so it was probly caused my the cold
but yeah they will be fine no worry and yeah as long as it gets a good amount of direct sunlight they will be fine i dont think they really like it to much to be out in the blazin sun all day they like a little shade every now and again  the poting soil is fine and nothing seems wrong with the set up man peace out and cant wait to see some pics peace


----------



## lilbudd (May 1, 2007)

Alright thanks guys... and i don't have my plants in a pot there just directly in the ground.. is that a problem?


----------



## lilbudd (May 1, 2007)

Here's my pics... theres a pic of the huge trees blockin my gals... does everything look okay? If i'm doing anything wrong, please correct me.
Also sorry that the plants are out of focus. that was my bad picture skills haha.


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

no way man its better to have them in the ground at the first no transplants less stress= better for the plant and the sprouts look good man


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

oh yeah and as long as it gets a good amount of direct sunlight it will be fine


----------



## lilbudd (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Kindbud... how often u guys think i should water them?


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

every 3 days is my rule but general rule of thumb is stick your index finger down in the soil 2 inchs if the soil is still moist dont water if its dry water them


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 2, 2007)

yeah i use that rule too, and lilbudd, if they get at least 6 hours of direct sunlight a day it will be fine (and in summer im sure theyll get that).

have you got them covered, or are they just open? i use bottles to protect them while theyre young, it also retains moisture while they develope good roots.

just my thoughts 85CANNABLISS


----------



## lilbudd (May 2, 2007)

thanks man I'm gonna cover them once i finish drinking my two litter coke haha


----------



## lilbudd (May 5, 2007)

alright guys a bit of a problem... my plants are really skinny. the stem BARELY holds them up. when i water them they fall down. there onli a week old so is this just because they arent big enough or is it something I'm doing. I'll have pictures on by tomorrow!


----------



## Dewayne (May 6, 2007)

everything looks good so far...at first your plant stem will be long and skinny and it will only have 2 leaves and then 2 more and the stem gets sticker etc.. they're fine..

On the watering, the reason they're bending when you water then is casue you're pouring water directly onto the plant, try to water around the plant at the base so no water hits the actual plant. If you water on the plant you risk breaking it (until it gets bigger) and sunspots if you water during the day which would make them look worse but sun spots will not effect your growth at all.

good luck and everything looks good bro.

(edit) also when they're young, watch the weather, if you're going to cut the bottom of a 2 liter and put that over them, that's fine or you can use a skinny stick, piece of wood, a pen, anything firm, not bendable and just stick it int he ground next to the plant and angle it so the plant is touching it so that the wind wont blow it. be careful with storms when they're younger they can break easy >.< so 2 liter or stick whatever you want to do lol.


----------



## lilbudd (May 8, 2007)

alright guys, these are my plants 9 days after being planted. Is there nething wrong with them?  The one is alittle more developed than the other.  Also, any ideas about some names for my plants? I was thinking Harold and Kumar haha.  Alright heres my plants, if im doing something wrong just hollar at me.


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

lookin good so far man nah man nothing is wrong with them their start to grow alot faster pretty soon man the only thing that i can see thats wrong with them is that they are a little streched but they will be fine!!


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

yeah they do seem a bit stretchy, put sum soil up the stemm a bit, that will keep it up untill it strengthens up.


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah i cant talk tho mine are a little stretchy too lol thats one thing outdoors dose is make your plants a little stretchy


----------



## lilbudd (May 9, 2007)

alright so how long u guys think the stem should be for my plants above?


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

about and inch or 2 man dont threat their be fine man!!


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, i always do that when they're young. It really helps the stalk to strengthen if you just bend it a little every time you see them, but you have to be careful not to break them.


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yeah just shake them a little bit and feel on them lol that didnt sound right lol hahaha oh well get some more pics lilbudd!!


----------



## lilbudd (May 12, 2007)

haha alright guys i will take some pics tomorrow and i will try the bending trick


----------



## lilbudd (May 12, 2007)

akhempstarr said:
			
		

> lightly and delicately move the stalk back and forth that should help strengthen the stalk..do you get much wind there ? wind is a crucial element in stalk strengthening



well its in a forest so theres alittle bit of wind but not much... this past couple days they have been getting stronger.


----------



## lilbudd (May 13, 2007)

alright good newss... the stems seem to be getting stronger.  Also i got 5 more seeds, and im germinating right now in  paper towels theres a picture of the place i want to plant them; i already got two holes ready and got some good soil in them.  That spot gets direct sunlight from morning - 4ish so I think it will be a good spot.  Also there are pics of my plants. they are at day 14. does everything look good? shouldnt they be a bit bigger at this point? Thanks guys.


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

looking good lilbud !!


----------



## lilbudd (May 14, 2007)

alright guys... i was wondering when i should start fertilizers... and which brand should i use. is Superthrive any good? I saw it at wal mart the other day for 7$


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2007)

super thrive isnt a fert or a nute its an additive you add it to your water when you water your plants its pretty good and you shouldnt start ferts or nutes for a little bit longer


----------



## lilbudd (May 15, 2007)

whats ur suggestion for ferts or food then KB?


----------



## lilbudd (May 19, 2007)

guys... a deer stepped on both my plants snapping the better one and messing up the other one ... this pisses me off so much... is it too late to get seeds in the ground? I dont have ne thats the problem, but i could get them in probally by june 1 is thaat too late?


----------



## lilbudd (May 19, 2007)

thanks man... i still have one plant going ... but its weird. It seems to be growing unevenly! I moved it tho because it was in the greatest spot... now its getting a lot more light, so we will see how she does.


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 19, 2007)

looks good man. they will grow slow for a few weeks, then all of a sudden you will go down and they will be different plants. i cant beleive how quickly they grow, its amazing, youll see.


----------



## lilbudd (May 23, 2007)

alright guys, sry i havent updated in a while. 

Alright so heres how things been, After the death of my one plant from an effin deer. I moved the other one so it wouldnt have the same tragic fate. I just got 16 seeds today (bagseed) Im going to get them started soon. Is it too late to plant? also i could start them under the light which would speed growth, right? Comment back guys!


----------



## lilbudd (May 24, 2007)

guyss 2 of the 16 seeds cracked. I need to no soon what u guys think i should do. Should I start them under two cfls or just put them outside right away. Would the growth under Cfl be faster than outside?


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2007)

put them outside man!!! gorwth will be a little fast but not by that much


----------



## lilbudd (May 25, 2007)

14 out of 16 of my seeds germinated!!!! I'm gonna have a pot jungle... ok any ideas of how i should scatter them? should i do them in groups of 2 or what?


----------



## lilbudd (May 26, 2007)

haha ok well im putting them in my forest which is very very overgrown with tall trees and tons of brush ... sunlight is very scarce. I have a like opening picked out where i would grow them but this opening probally only gets lik 4-5 hours of direct sunlight. Is that enough?


----------



## Kupunakane (May 26, 2007)

Hey LiLBudd,  Love what your doing dude, and thanks for sharing and allowing us in. A few thoughts for you about the deer. 1. Don't go for venison as people will freak if they think you just shot Bambi, LOL
 2. Stop in a barber shop, and see if they will give you a bag of hair trimmings,  I would just say that you got some kinda science experiment at school and your  job was to get the hair. Scatter the hair sorta near your plants, and piss around the area as well. The human scents will stop a lot of hungry critters from getting the idea that lunch is served ya know ?
Don't put all your starts in the same general area either. I've lost one crop, before and yet still had the others, but losing it all sucks. Better to have less than none at all.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## lilbudd (May 26, 2007)

thanks man! Im going to plant them into cups let them grow for a week and then transplant them into the ground. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## LethalKush (May 26, 2007)

lilbudd said:
			
		

> thanks man! Im going to plant them into cups let them grow for a week and then transplant them into the ground. Does this sound like a good idea?



Why not just plant them in the ground?


----------



## lilbudd (May 26, 2007)

because i planted my other two straight into the ground and both of them got crushed by a deer.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 26, 2007)

Kush has a point there, The deer don't care if they are in a cup, it's bound to be better to do a direct plant and avoid stress period. How fast do you think one deer can chow ? Faster than you behind some good smoke I assure you. You can do the urine and hair thing, and even stake out some chicken wire, but a hungry young buck can still create havoc.
   Happened to me, and the only way that I won was a trip wire attached to a couple of those confetti poppers that I stuck up inside a 2 liter soda bottle.
 Ha-Ha I think he is still running, he never came back. Good luck bro !!!
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna

ps.  The soda bottles are to protect the poppers from the rain, and placed a couple feet above the ground gets them away from excess moisture, try it.


----------



## LethalKush (May 26, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Happened to me, and the only way that I won was a trip wire attached to a couple of those confetti poppers that I stuck up inside a 2 liter soda bottle.
> Ha-Ha I think he is still running, he never came back. Good luck bro !!!
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna
> ...



Hahahahaha, nice.

Anyways, use chicken wire and piss/put hair around the area.


----------



## lilbudd (May 26, 2007)

haha thanks guyss ill try that


----------



## lilbudd (May 27, 2007)

ok guyss good news. got 11 seeds planted in the ground. however i was rushed and was unable to water them. Is that a problem or is it alright if i do it tomorrow?


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2007)

walke 15 yards put one walk another 15 yards put one so on so one or put them in groups of 3 about 10 feet apart


----------



## lilbudd (May 27, 2007)

well i already planted them. and i planted them in groups. one group is in 3 about 5 feet apart in a triangle. the other groups are across my stream in one group of 3 same triangle 5 feet apart and then another group 20 yards away has a group of 4 also 5 feet apart. Is this ok?


----------



## lilbudd (May 27, 2007)

also do i need to water them right after they are planted or is it ok if i wait till tomorrow?


----------



## lilbudd (May 28, 2007)

ok thanks guys ... i have 11 plants ... so if all goes well i can have 5 females. right?


----------



## lilbudd (May 28, 2007)

just went down and 4 of my plants didnt pop through the ground... all there was is the white stem but no leaves!!! they were bagseed so it could of been bad seeds but i think im down to 7 now!


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

lilbudd said:
			
		

> ok thanks guys ... i have 11 plants ... so if all goes well i can have 5 females. right?


 
they might be all females they might not only way to tell is to let time pass and let them show their sign but i have grown alot of plants and ive seen my rate of females is usually 98 to 99% the trick is not stressing them and keeping them watered and nice and happy and stress free and you will see the same % of females as i do


----------



## lilbudd (May 30, 2007)

alright thanks KB


----------

